# RIDER FEEDBACK Censored from Weekly Reports!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I had a regular rider last week that I asked to do me a favor. I asked him to submit FEEDBACK for me and include a 'code word' so that I would KNOW I was getting all my Feedback each week. Well, I got my 'Weekly Report' and his feedback was not there. So I emailed the '_Canned Statement Reps_' to ask them WHY it wasn't in my report. These are our emails SO FAR.

*READ FROM THE BOTTOM UP. * (And YES....even the first email to them was in CAPS w/attitude because I just KNEW what to expect from them.) 

The email directly under this line is my most recent reply....still waiting for another response that I'm sure will not answer my question.  
(Names have been changed to protect the innocent..ME) 
I'll include it in this thread IF and/or when I get one. 


Uber Dude,

So are you saying...when the rider leaves 'Feedback'.....it is NOT intended for the driver??? Really? Then WHO is it for? I'm pretty sure the riders feel it is for the DRIVER. Why have a 'feedback' box if it's not for the driver's benefit?

Your reply seems to be saying that you think I'm asking what feedback a 'SPECIFIC' rider has left. Ummm. NO. Please re-read my original question AGAIN.

I am ASKING.....please pay attention CLOSELY NOW.....

WHY AREN'T WE GIVEN ALL THE RIDER FEEDBACK THAT OUR RIDER'S SUBMIT? I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THERE WAS FEEDBACK ENTERED AFTER A RIDE I GAVE LAST WEEK. IT DID NOT APPEAR IN MY WEEKLY SUMMARY. WHY WAS IT 'CENSORED'?

WHAT OR WHO IS THE FEEDBACK SUPPOSED TO BE FOR? I THOUGHT IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE FOR THE DRIVERS....NOT UBER!

ARE YOU UNDERSTANDING ME YET?

LET ME REPEAT: THERE WAS FEEDBACK MISSING FROM MY WEEKLY REPORT. WHY WAS IT CENSORED AND NOT DELIVERED TO ME?

*PLEASE SEE YOUR REPLY TO ME WITH MY NOTES ADDED IN RED.*
LET'S TRY THIS AGAIN. CAN YOU *PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE* ANSWER MY QUESTION THE WAY I ASKED IT AND QUIT TWISTING MY WORDS!? IF THIS IS TOO DIFFICULT, THEN CALL ME ON THE PHONE....YOU HAVE MY NUMBER!

'best'
*****

*Jul 28, 16:58 *

Hi *****,

So sorry to hear if you feel that way. Let me address your concern on the feedback tampering.

I understand that you would like the specific feedback. *(YOU UNDERSTOOD WRONG!)* I'd like to help however our privacy policy prevents me from providing specific rider or partner feedback for a trip. *(AGAIN....NOT WHAT I ASKED!*) Just as we will never provide the feedback you gave a rider, *WHAT? WE DON'T LEAVE FEEDBACK FOR RIDERS! WHERE DID YOU COME UP WITH THAT?* I can't provide you with the feedback a rider gave you.

Your weekly summary is a system generated report and these feedback featured on your weekly summaries are randomly selected and are not in anyway, tampered or changed. *UMMM.....IF YOU SAY THEY ARE RANDOMLY SELECTED...THEN YES, THEY ARE TAMPERED WITH THEN! I SHOULD BE RECEIVING ALL FEEDBACK LEFT FOR ME! NOT JUST 'RANDOMLY SELECTED' ONES. THIS MEANS YOU ARE IN FACT TAMPERING WITH THEM!*

If you might have other concerns, let me know and I'll be glad to help.

*Uber Dude*
help.uber.com
--------------------------------------*MY 2ND EMAIL BELOW*-----------------------------------

*Jul 28, 15:06 *

Uber Dude,

I see as usual you didn't read my question. I will keep emailing until I get a legitimate answer to my question. Please carefully RE-READ the question and give me a direct answer. I wasn't asking about ratings. The word 'ratings' was NOWHERE in my question! LOL

Again...please READ my question and reply accordingly.

Thank you.

'best'
******.
--------------------------------------*FIRST RESPONSE BELOW*----------------------------

*Jul 28, 14:17 *

Hi *****,

Thanks for writing in and checking about your weekly summary details. Glad to clear things up for you.

The ratings feedback included on your weekly summary are general feedback by riders to partners around your area. This doesn't specifically point to a certain partner and would only serve to be a reminder for everyone so we can help the overall ratings of our partners in Chicago.

Right now, with more than 700 trips and having an impressive lifetime average rating of 4.74 and an equally impressive last 500 trip rating of 4.74, you are above average among most partners in your area. So please don't worry about any individual trip rating. Every driver gets an angry rider once in awhile. Instead, I recommend focusing on completing as many 5-star trips as possible.

In any case you might have further concerns, let me know and I'll be glad to further help.

*Uber Dude*
help.uber.com

---------------------------------------*ORIGINAL EMAIL BELOW*----------------------
*Jul 27, 12:47 *

CAN I GET A DIRECT AND HONEST ANSWER TO THE QUESTIONS BELOW?

WHY HAS THE 'RIDER FEEDBACK' BEEN TAMPERED WITH? HAVE YOU BEEN SENDING ME ALL MY RIDER'S FEEDBACK? WHY ARE THERE COMMENTS THAT I KNOW HAVE BEEN LEFT THAT ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE REPORT?? WHAT ELSE HAS BEEN DOCTORED?? MAKES ME SUSPICIOUS OF ALL INFO IN THIS REPORT!

'BEST'
******


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

I think your spending way too much time on this .....Uber systems makes up weekly reports with random feedback. It could include know your area better or provide water or act more professional. We have all got this random generated feedbacks from Uber and most of us ignore and move on cashing your check and hating Uber more.

Why do you care so much on a topic that literally has no effect on your trips or money. It sounds like your doing find in ratings and trips so why go thru the hassle on Uber support and your blood pressure for this....pick your battles.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply AJUber . I just want to "OUT" them a little more on their deceptive practices. The rider I asked to submit the feedback included in his comment: "Wish I could have left a tip for you via the APP!".
Strangely enough....that did NOT appear in my Rider Feedback for the week: 

*Rider Feedback*
On the bright side, you received *27* five-star reviews out of 36 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"excellent"

They pick and choose what to let you see. As 'Independent Contractors'....we have the RIGHT to see ALL OF OUR FEEDBACK! Good AND Bad! But Uber CENSORS IT. Which raised the question: What else do they 'Censor' or 'Alter'. I.E. Rider's Rating of the Driver? Acceptance and Cancel Rates?

I just don't trust them as far as I can throw them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Dear LEAFdriver,

Having been down this road before, asking for my feedback so that I would have some freaking clue as to what I could do better, I once again came to the conclusion that I am an independent contractor for soulless, lying cocksuckers. Once you understand that and take it to heart, it doesn't bother you nearly as much. It's not about a driver improving their service, drivers are expendable. Ratings are for them to do quality control not for you to be a better driver.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Dear LEAFdriver,
> 
> Having been down this road before, asking for my feedback so that I would have some freaking clue as to what I could do better, I once again came to the conclusion that I am an independent contractor for soulless, lying cocksuckers. Once you understand that and take it to heart, it doesn't bother you nearly as much. It's not about a driver improving their service, drivers are expendable. Ratings are for them to do quality control not for you to be a better driver.


I do know that what you are saying is true. But in my own little demented way  I get some kind of gratification by putting their deceptive, twisted, "soulless" practices out there for ALL to see. I know it really doesn't change anything....but it's a little REVENGE each time I can "OUT" them for being the total LIARS they are.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

What is to stop a crazy driver from going back to the rider's home where he picked up the rider and doing something crazy?
I would like feedback also, but people are crazy, and this has to be considered.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> What is to stop a crazy driver from going back to the rider's home where he picked up the rider and doing something crazy?
> I would like feedback also, but people are crazy, and this has to be considered.


Well....the feedback is anonymous just like the ratings. But maybe that's something the PAX worry about. But I just don't understand Uber's reasoning from even withholding GOOD feedback from the drivers. What's up with that?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Well....the feedback is anonymous just like the ratings. But maybe that's something the PAX worry about. But I just don't understand Uber's reasoning from even withholding GOOD feedback from the drivers. What's up with that?


Do not try to understand the mind of a sociopath. TK and team are full goose bozo.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

So I take it we might see one or two "atta boys" during our weekly summary. I am not sure where the massive hostility is coming from? I actually like the fact they do the summary but I can do without the "to improve your ratings, we suggest not promoting other businesses." That I know is just BS from UBER to not have us mention Lyft or Sidecar.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OCBob said:


> So I take it we might see one or two "atta boys" during our weekly summary. * I am not sure where the massive hostility is coming from*? I actually like the fact they do the summary but I can do without the "to improve your ratings, we suggest not promoting other businesses." That I know is just BS from UBER to not have us mention Lyft or Sidecar.


The hostility is coming from the fact that this 'weekly report' gives you the IMPRESSION that you will be seeing ALL your RIDER'S FEEDBACK from the previous week....and then, for whatever devious reasons they have up their sleeve....they HIDE the FEEDBACK from you.  Believe it or not, that is the ONE thing I look forward to every week....to see if I got any good comments from any of my riders. But as RockinEZ said: "_Do not try to understand the mind of a sociopath_". Yet I keep trying.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Well....the feedback is anonymous just like the ratings. But maybe that's something the PAX worry about. But I just don't understand Uber's reasoning from even withholding GOOD feedback from the drivers. What's up with that?


IMO, Uber did NOT disclosed that specific feedback in your report because it reveals the real riders good intentions on tipping the drivers vs Uber's bad intentions of NOT making it possible.
Tipping issues may lead to a class action lawsuit sooner or later will be filed against Uber in the future.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Who really cares about the feedback?

They have some weird control issues at Uber.

I don't really care about ratings too much, but a couple of weeks ago I had a perfect 5* week. Cool...that says alot because I worked more late nights than usual. But when the weekly summary came out, they "highlighted" some driver with a 4.98 rating. For the life of me, I couldn't understand why a driver with a 5* wouldn't be highlighted.

Oh well...as long as that paycheck is there each week, I don't really care.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

zMann said:


> IMO, Uber did NOT disclosed that specific feedback in your report *because it reveals the real riders good intentions on tipping the drivers vs Uber's bad intentions of NOT making it possible.*


*Ding, ding, ding!* Exactly my thoughts. That's why I even asked him to leave the feedback...so I could see if Uber is censoring the feedback or not. I got my answer. They do. Now, I'm just trying to get the CSR's to admit it. I know, I know. Uber? Admit they are controlling, devious liars?  Never! 



zMann said:


> Tipping issues may lead to a class action lawsuit sooner or later will be filed against Uber in the future.


http://www.courthousenews.com/2015/06/17/uber-cant-escape-drivers-class-action.htm

I now have this printed out and in the backseat of my car.


----------



## Doubler (Dec 9, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I had a regular rider last week that I asked to do me a favor. I asked him to submit FEEDBACK for me and include a 'code word' so that I would KNOW I was getting all my Feedback each week. Well, I got my 'Weekly Report' and his feedback was not there. So I emailed the '_Canned Statement Reps_' to ask them WHY it wasn't in my report. These are our emails SO FAR.
> 
> *READ FROM THE BOTTOM UP. * (And YES....even the first email to them was in CAPS w/attitude because I just KNEW what to expect from them.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Doubler (Dec 9, 2014)

I have never even seen a feedback report. Where is it? Where can I get it?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Doubler said:


> I have never even seen a feedback report. Where is it? Where can I get it?


If anyone left you feedback....it will appear in SECTION #2 of your "*Weekly Uber Summary*" for the previous week. (Usually sent on Monday or Tuesday). It will be in section #2 of this email- under "*What your riders said*." You will then see: *RIDER FEEDBACK* and the comments left for you _SHOULD BE THERE_. Some weeks I don't get any. But most weeks I get at least 1-3.

Right at the beginning of the email, it says:

*In this email you'll find:*


*1 How to earn more with Uber *
*2 What your riders said *
*3 Detailed results from last week *


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

OCBob said:


> So I take it we might see one or two "atta boys" during our weekly summary. I am not sure where the massive hostility is coming from? I actually like the fact they do the summary but I can do without the "to improve your ratings, we suggest not promoting other businesses." That I know is just BS from UBER to not have us mention Lyft or Sidecar.


I keep getting that same accusation of promoting other businesses.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I keep getting that same accusation of promoting other businesses.


Those are just 'GENERAL' suggestions. Notice the heading that says:

*Problems reported*
There were a few things_ riders in your *city* commonly reported_. Here are some tips on how to improve:


----------



## Doubler (Dec 9, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> If anyone left you feedback....it will appear in SECTION #2 of your "*Weekly Uber Summary*" for the previous week. (Usually sent on Monday or Tuesday). It will be in section #2 of this email- under "*What your riders said*." You will then see: *RIDER FEEDBACK* and the comments left for you _SHOULD BE THERE_. Some weeks I don't get any. But most weeks I get at least 1-3.
> 
> Right at the beginning of the email, it says:
> 
> ...


I have never seen a report like that. All I get is the Pay Statement. Hey, happytypist, is this report sent to all cities?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Doubler said:


> I have never seen a report like that. All I get is the Pay Statement. Hey, thehappytypist , is this report sent to all cities?


Wow. My bad. I thought EVERYONE got the weekly summary!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Well....the feedback is anonymous just like the ratings. But maybe that's something the PAX worry about. But I just don't understand Uber's reasoning from even withholding GOOD feedback from the drivers. What's up with that?


If a pax is worried about that they can just not leave feedback.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If a pax is worried about that they can just not leave feedback.


....which is the reason I figured we never got 'bad feedback'. But now that I know 'GOOD FEEDBACK' is also not given to the driver....I wonder why they even have the 'feedback' box there in the first place?

Here's a theory: They are keeping the spot open to *add a TIPPING FEATURE*?  We can dream, can't we?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

The weekly summary isn't just leaving out certain feedback, they never show every single piece of feedback you've gotten during the week unless you only got two or three. Because the volume of trips for a lot of drivers is high, it would be a huge email if all feedback was put in there and the system would probably give itself a hernia generating it. It's not any huge conspiracy, they just include some but not ALL. And it is actual feedback left for you.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I keep getting that same accusation of promoting other businesses.


Unless it is Uber using our microphones to pick up words like "Side car" or "Lyft", I believe they are just paranoid and randomly putting that down on our summaries. I have not looked back but wonder if they put that when you are above your peers average or they just throw it out when you do a 4.8 and now is there chance to tell you what you can or should not do to improve the rating. I am far from 4.9 but when I get close to that, I will be more ballsy on mentioning things that I normally wouldn't based on fear of dropping my rating. If I am at a 4.87, I am letting loose knowing I am pretty damn safe from being deactivated.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

---------------------------------------*ORIGINAL EMAIL BELOW*----------------------
*Jul 27, 12:47 *

CAN I GET A DIRECT AND HONEST ANSWER TO THE QUESTIONS BELOW?

WHY HAS THE 'RIDER FEEDBACK' BEEN TAMPERED WITH? HAVE YOU BEEN SENDING ME ALL MY RIDER'S FEEDBACK? WHY ARE THERE COMMENTS THAT I KNOW HAVE BEEN LEFT THAT ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE REPORT?? WHAT ELSE HAS BEEN DOCTORED?? MAKES ME SUSPICIOUS OF ALL INFO IN THIS REPORT!

'BEST'
******[/QUOTE]

Yes, as IC we should get all info pertaining to OUR BUSINESS! You are right! This is censorship and clearly undermines OUR BUSINESS INTERESTS! According to the drivers attorney, this is another example of being treated like an employee instead of a IC!

I love the part where you said, "What else has been doctored?"


----------



## Zinc (Jul 10, 2015)

The fact that Uber is so secretive about even something as simple as rider feedback is really weird. And their response that they just send any old feedback to any of us at random, even if it's not specifically for or about us is also weird and seemingly pointless. In fact, it's so stupid, that it's got to either be a lie or they just have no idea how to run their end of things.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Zinc said:


> The fact that Uber is so secretive about even something as simple as rider feedback is really weird. And their response that they just send any old feedback to any of us at random, even if it's not specifically for or about us is also weird and seemingly pointless. In fact, it's so stupid, that it's got to either be a lie or they just have no idea how to run their end of things.


The feedback you get in your weekly summary is YOUR feedback. Not anyone else's. We're careful with feedback because we try to protect anonymity/privacy (on both sides) when it comes to complaints.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

(OK.....as referenced in another post of mine. Just another "HUH?" moment courtesy of Uber.)

I started this thread because I was upset that a certain piece of feedback was deliberately not given to me in last week's "Weekly Uber Summary for *Jul 20, 2015 through July 27*, 2015" The piece of feedback in question was left on* JULY 25th, 2015.*
*
TODAY....I get my "Weekly Uber Summary for Jul 27, 2015 through Aug 3, 2015"
*
Guess what was in there? You got it! FEEDBACK LEFT FOR ME FROM THE PREVIOUS WEEK!!!  (_The feedback left on July 25th was there!)_

Why TITLE something: "Weekly Uber Summary for ****** through ******" if it isn't REALLY FROM THOSE DATES??

Can Uber do ANYTHING without employing deliberate deception or at the very least total incompetence?


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Recently, I went onto Uber's chat and they immediately ended the chat session after I asked to have any feedbacks minus the riders names sent to me. I don't care if the rider's names are taking off the feedbacks. I just wanted the feedbacks for helping myself improving any future rides for my ratings.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

dpv said:


> Recently, I went onto Uber's chat and they immediately ended the chat session


Uber's chat? What/where is that?


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I had a regular rider last week that I asked to do me a favor. I asked him to submit FEEDBACK for me and include a 'code word' so that I would KNOW I was getting all my Feedback each week. Well, I got my 'Weekly Report' and his feedback was not there. So I emailed the '_Canned Statement Reps_' to ask them WHY it wasn't in my report. These are our emails SO FAR.
> 
> *READ FROM THE BOTTOM UP. * (And YES....even the first email to them was in CAPS w/attitude because I just KNEW what to expect from them.)
> 
> ...


I'm glad you called Duber out on their BS!! Just add the FN tip option for crying out loud got dammmmmmm!!!


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

I have never received a weekly summary.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I only see the five star feedback, and generalised form letter stuff for my...transgressions. 

Half tempted to have spouse request a ride, give 5 stars and say something trippy like "smelled of elderberries" and see if it comes through


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I went through this the first time my rating went down. Looking for something specific that I can improve. Got the professionalism clean car email, spent the next six weeks later washing the inside of my car kept getting the same responses.

When someone threw up my car a nuber wouldn't pay anything not even 50 bucks, I asked him to stop telling me that my car was dirty and that I wasn't professional. I no longer get the weekly summary report or any text messages.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I wonder why they even have the 'feedback' box there in the first place?
> 
> Here's a theory: They are keeping the spot open to *add a TIPPING FEATURE*?  We can dream, can't we?


LeafDriver, stop munching on magic mushrooms ok? The evil-doers will never do anything unless they profit from it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Reeks of OCD.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I had a regular rider last week that I asked to do me a favor. I asked him to submit FEEDBACK for me and include a 'code word' so that I would KNOW I was getting all my Feedback each week. Well, I got my 'Weekly Report' and his feedback was not there. So I emailed the '_Canned Statement Reps_' to ask them WHY it wasn't in my report. These are our emails SO FAR.
> 
> *READ FROM THE BOTTOM UP. * (And YES....even the first email to them was in CAPS w/attitude because I just KNEW what to expect from them.)
> 
> ...


My advice, reference them as Uber Dude/ Dudette so as not to appear sexist.


----------



## cleve216land (Sep 12, 2015)

Get a life and a real job!! Ooooh my feedback isn't there. FOH dude


----------

